# Anti WLAN-Tapete



## dj*viper (11. Mai 2012)

Das polytechnische Institut Grenoble und das Papierzentrum Frankreich  haben nun eine mit silberpartikel Bestückte Tapete entwickelt welche  das W-LAN Signal im Raum hält und dieses draussen nicht mehr erreichbar  ist.

 Denkbar sind solche Anwendungen bei Firmen die sich davor schützen  möchten, dass das WLAN überhaupt bis auf die Strasse dringt, wo man  evtl. gehackt werden kann, oder auch in Krankenhäusern kann man Räume  mit sensiblen Geräten vor W-LAN Strahlung schützen.

 Wie man das ganze mit Türen und Fenstern regeln möchte, ist noch  nicht bekannt. Die Finnische Firma Ahlstrom hat jedenfalls die Lizenz  zur Produktion erworben und möchte mit der Produktion der Anti W-LAN  Tapete Anfang 2013 beginnen. 

 Die WLAN-Frequenzen werden dabei gezielt durch eine Strutur  blockiert. Nach Angaben des Herstellers kann das Material auch als  Grundierung verwendet und mit einer anderen Tapete nach Wahl des Kunden  überklebt werden. 

 Wie viel die neue Tapete kosten wird, hat Ahlstrom noch nicht bekannt gegeben.


Quelle


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Mai 2012)

Coole Sache, ist sicher nicht nur ein Sicherheitsrelevante Sache für Firmen und Privatnutzer die sich vor Schnorrern bzw Hacker schützen wollen, sondern auch eine gute Sache wie zb für Medizinische Räume


----------



## CentaX (11. Mai 2012)

WLAN schön und gut, wäre nur interessiert, ob Handysignale weiterhin funktionieren ...


----------



## Funkyfunk (11. Mai 2012)

CentaX schrieb:


> WLAN schön und gut, wäre nur interessiert, ob Handysignale weiterhin funktionieren ...


Klick auf den Link genügt.
"Mobilfunk, Radio und für Notrufe benötigte Funkfrequenzen werden allerdings nicht ausgefiltert"


----------



## DarkMo (11. Mai 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> Die WLAN-Frequenzen werden dabei *gezielt* durch eine Strutur  blockiert.


 denke mal, das sollte dieser part der news zum ausdruck bringen ^^ aber schon ne witzige idee.


----------



## polarwolf (11. Mai 2012)

Wieso verwendet man nicht einfach eine klassiches LAN mit Kabel, anstatt das Krankenhaus mit SILBERhaltiger Tapete auszukleiden? Erinnert mich an den Kugelschreiber für den Weltraum, den die Amerikaner damals für viele Millionen $ entwickelt haben während die Sowjets einfach einen Bleistift nahmen...


----------



## Research (11. Mai 2012)

Hmm, ganz primitiv: Alufolie. Fertig.


----------



## RuhigeHand (11. Mai 2012)

polarwolf schrieb:


> Wieso verwendet man nicht einfach eine klassiches LAN mit Kabel, anstatt das Krankenhaus mit SILBERhaltiger Tapete auszukleiden? Erinnert mich an den Kugelschreiber für den Weltraum, den die Amerikaner damals für viele Millionen $ entwickelt haben während die Sowjets einfach einen Bleistift nahmen...



Es geht halt nichts über moderne Märchen in einer anscheinen aufgeklärten Gesellschaft. Gründe warum kein LAN verwendet wird werden vorhanden sein, ich kann mir ein paar vorstellen (Mobilität, Reinheit und spezielle Sicherheit).


----------



## Abductee (11. Mai 2012)

in wie weit ist jetzt wlan sicherer und sauberer als lan?


----------



## RuhigeHand (11. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> in wie weit ist jetzt wlan sicherer und sauberer als lan?



Du hast kein Kabel rumliegen (Staubfänger, schlecht zu reinigen, keine Dose nötig und keiner kann drüberstolpern oder versehentlich den Stecker ziehen)


----------



## Abductee (11. Mai 2012)

reinigst du deine kabel für die stromversorgung?
spannst du versorgungs oder informationskabel quer durch den raum?


----------



## Domowoi (11. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> in wie weit ist jetzt wlan sicherer und sauberer als lan?


 Beispielsweise in einem OP Raum in dem ALLES nach jeder OP gereinigt werden muss muss man nicht für jedes Gerät ein eigenes LAN Kabel desinfizieren sondern einfach nur das Gerät.


----------



## Abductee (11. Mai 2012)

gehen wir mal von einem op raum aus, gibts dann dort auch funkstrom?
da wird alles sauber in einem kabelbund geführt.


----------



## onslaught (11. Mai 2012)

2,4 GHz oder 5 GHz Wlan ?  Neue Frequenz - neue Tapete oder was ? Oder kann die Silberpartikeldichte variiert werden ?

Bei einem Neubau werden Kabelschächte eingebaut. Steckdosen hat man sowieso. Wlan sicherer als Lan ist an sich schon ein Witz.

Papier ist geduldig.


----------



## RuhigeHand (11. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> gehen wir mal von einem op raum aus, gibts dann dort auch funkstrom?
> da wird alles sauber in einem kabelbund geführt.


 
Alles was zusätzliche Oberfläche hat kann ein Hygieneproblem sein, ich bin jetzt kein OP-Raum Reiniger aber die Leute von Ahlstorm werden schon einen Markt für das Produkt sehen wenn sie Geld dafür in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## Abductee (11. Mai 2012)

das sind meeting- und sonstige sicherheitsräume.
dort würde es aber auch sinn machen die handystrahlen zu blocken.


----------



## RuhigeHand (11. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> das sind meeting- und sonstige sicherheitsräume.
> dort würde es aber auch sinn machen die handystrahlen zu blocken.


 
Bist du Produktmanager bei Ahlstorm? Das konnte ich aus der News nicht entnehmen, sorry mein Fehler.... Aber dann habt ihr eine schlechte Technik eingekauft.


----------



## m-o-m-o (11. Mai 2012)

Auch wenn es durchaus sinnvolle Zwecke für so eine Tapete gibt, denke ich, dass die Entwickler dieser Tapete die Esoteriker und Ökos mit Schlangenöl bedienen möchte.
BTW: Was machen wir denn mit WLAN von unten oder oben? Ich glaube ich habe eine neue Geschäftsidee: Anti WLAN Teppiche 

brb, patentieren...


----------



## uk3k (11. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> in wie weit ist jetzt wlan sicherer und sauberer als lan?


Da WLAN ohne Kabel funktioniert, gibts keine Spannungsabfälle über der Leitung wodurch es 100% sauber weil ohne Rückstände ist   

Krankenhaus: Zeigt mir nen OP mit WLAN!!! Da steht soviel (Funk)empfindliche Technik rum, dass die Tapete maximal verklebt werden würde um WLANs draußen zu halten...
Außerdem kommts immer so doof...
Arzt: "Tut mir leid Frau XY, ihr Kind hat die Blinddarm-OP leider nicht überlebt"
Frau XY: "Was ist nur schief gegangen Herr Doktor?"
Arzt: "Unser WLAN hatte nen disconnect, da sind leider alle Geräte ausgefallen..."

Aber vielleicht kann man das den Kunden von dem hier verkaufen: Protectus Schutzfolie | Die ultimative Folie(Alufolie) als Sichtschutz, Genitalienschutz, Strahlenschutz,... - kuriose und witzige eBay-Auktionen bei | funlinks24.de
Oder sind das sogar die gleichen Entwickler?

mfg


----------



## X Broster (11. Mai 2012)

Die Idee ist aber mal so einfach wie genial.

Gerade in Deutschland mit ihren zig Esoterikern und Ökos dürfte man einen super Umsatz machen.


----------



## Julianus2008 (12. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht kann jemand das mal meiner Nachbarin andrehen, die merkt nach 10 Jahren auch auf einmal, dass sie ja "kein W-LAN verträgt" und wir das doch bitte ausmachen sollen....Mit der Tapete kann sie uns endlich in Ruhe lassen...


----------



## BigBoymann (12. Mai 2012)

Klingt ja alles ein wenig negativ hier. 

Die Tapete hat doch wirklich einen Markt, ich denke da nur an Büros. Da sitzen wir Sesselpupser nunmal an unserem Laptop und arbeiten. Da wir damit aber auch durchs Büro wandern können sind viele Laptops nunmal per WLAN angebunden. Klar das WLAN Signal ist verschlüsselt, aber der beste Schutz der Daten ist doch, gar keine Daten nach draußen zu lassen. 
Es werden wirklich Unsummen an Geld in die Hand genommen um Daten sicher zu verschlüssel und vor Fremden Zugriffen zu schützen, da werden wohl Firmen bei der nächsten Renovierung mit der Tapete liebäugeln. Warum auch nicht, Handy Signale sind gewollt, genau so Radio oder sowas, aber das WLAN Signal braucht nur innerhalb des Gebäudes zu bestehen, also passt es doch. 

Zum Thema WLAN Teppich, man kann auch eine Decke tapezieren 


Da wäre übrigens mein nächster Punkt, sagen wir mal ein 10 geschossiges Gebäude mit 10 Firmen, alle 10 haben WLAN. Da werden dann langsam die Frequenzen eng, so hast du die von außen kommenden Frequenzen eliminiert und kannst die die Frequenz auf deiner Etage aussuchen. 

Also ich denke schon, dass es Einsatzgebiete gibt, die liegen aber sicherlich nicht im privaten Sektor (außer vieleicht Esoteriker, aber die nehmen lieber direkt die Strahlenschutzbauplatten von Knauf Knauf Gips KG » Funktionsplatten diese werden übrigens auch bevorzugt in Krankenhäusern genutzt, denn Strahlen vertragen die Geräte nunmal nicht besonders)


----------



## m-o-m-o (12. Mai 2012)

Viel interessanter ist, dass die Reichweite und die Filterung des athmosphärischen Rauschens erhöht wird.

Aber wie viele Firmen haben schon Lust, ihr komplettes Bürogebäude zu renovieren? Die sagen ihren Admins, dass ihr (wenn überhaupt vorhandenes) WLAN zu funktionieren und sicher zu sein hat und Ende. Und wenn jemand ernsthaft Industriespionage via WLAN betreiben möchte, nimmt er wohl eher eine Richtantenne und richtet sie aufs Fenster. Nein, die Entwickler wollen solche Menschen ansprechen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (12. Mai 2012)

Mein Firmen-WLAN find ich persönlich schon sehr sicher.
VPN mit Pin und RSA-Tokken.
Wüsste nicht wie da eine WLAN-Abschirmung noch helfen würde.


----------



## locoHC (12. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Mein Firmen-WLAN find ich persönlich schon sehr sicher.
> VPN mit Pin und RSA-Tokken.
> Wüsste nicht wie da eine WLAN-Abschirmung noch helfen würde.


 Und wenn man Euch dann IPv6 Router Advertisements von Außen schickt und der Rechner, ohne dass Ihr das merkt, sich damit verbindet (weil sämtliche OSs sich lieber über IPV6 verbinden, anstatt mit IPv4), habt Ihr eine wunderbare Man-in-the-Middle-Attacke


----------



## m-o-m-o (12. Mai 2012)

Genau dafür stellt die Firma dann auch Admins ein.
Wie gut die sind, ist wieder eine andere Frage.


----------



## Abductee (12. Mai 2012)

so der insider bin ich da jetzt nicht, das läuft aber über einen extra vpn dialer.
und selbst dann wär man erst im netzwerk wo man ohne userberechtigungen auch nicht weiter als zu den confidential sachen kommt.


----------



## RuhigeHand (12. Mai 2012)

Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe muss Sicherheit nicht nur technische Datensicherheit sein, sondern kann auch banal das ausgesteckte Kabel (mutwillig oder versehentlich) bedeuten. W-Lan hat seine berechtigung und technisch darüber streiten zu wollen ist Käse da es wohl immer Mittel und Wege geben wird Zugang in Netze zu finden, zur Not erpresst man den Admin...


----------



## skyw8lk3r (12. Mai 2012)

wie schon beschrieben, für Firmen und Krankenhäuser sicherlich ne feine Sache aber für den privaten Einsatz eher unnötig.

in einer 1-Raum Wohnung mag das klappen.

ist nur doof wenn der Router im Wohnzimmer ist und auf dem Klo kommt dann dank der Tapete kein WLAN mehr an...da macht die Toilettensitzung doch garkeinen Spaß mehr


----------



## Stricherstrich (12. Mai 2012)

Some man just want to watch the world burn..


----------



## MrSniperPhil (12. Mai 2012)

> da macht die Toilettensitzung doch garkeinen Spaß mehr


Ganz meine Meinung...
[Mal abgesehen davon, dass die 100mW des WLANs ja mit 1/r abnehmen und somit noch net mal direkt an der Antenne dem menschlichen Körper irgendwas tun können...]
MfG


----------



## GulAsh2k8 (12. Mai 2012)

Und was soll der Quadratmeter Tapete kosten? 100€ oder was?


----------



## ASD_588 (12. Mai 2012)

Durch die tapete erhöt sich dan auch die übertragugsrate?  



> Und was soll der Quadratmeter Tapete kosten? 100€ oder was?


wen man damit 100.000€ teure geräte schützen kann dan loht es sich doch.

Die wird wol zimlich dick sein.


----------



## NCphalon (12. Mai 2012)

Wenn die Tapete die Wellen sogar reflektiert hat man dann wahrscheinlich im Haus auch besseren Empfang wenn man nur die Außenwände damit tapeziert.


----------



## Research (12. Mai 2012)

Hmm, da wären aber nette Interferenzen mit drin...


----------



## NCphalon (12. Mai 2012)

sollte gehn^^


----------



## Stifflersmum (13. Mai 2012)

Ich baue mir nachher einen Helm aus Alufolie. Inklusive mit kleiner Atenne oben drauf.


----------



## Joungmerlin (13. Mai 2012)

uk3k schrieb:


> Krankenhaus: Zeigt mir nen OP mit WLAN!!! Da steht soviel (Funk)empfindliche Technik rum, dass die Tapete maximal verklebt werden würde um WLANs draußen zu halten...


 
Dadrüber kann ich nur lachen!!!
Ich wohne direkt gegenüber nem Krankenhaus, und wie der zufall so will sind die OPs auch auf dieser Seite. 

Und was glaubt ihr krieg ich hier an W-Lans?? 

Es gibt drei OPs, und da hat jeder OP sein eigenes W-Lan. Also OP1, OP2, OP3.

Dazu kommt dann noch das W-Lan für die Patienten das noch nichmal verschlüsselt is. Wohin gegen die OP W-Lans mit WPA2 verschlüsselt sind.


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. Mai 2012)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Wenn die ganze Technik tatsächlich so funkempfindlich wäre, dann wäre sie doch andauernd defekt wegen den Mikrowellen, WLAN Routern, Handys und Notebooks im Krankenhaus. Schließlich steht die Technik nicht nur in evtl. abgeschirmten OPs rum, sondern auch in den anderen Teilen des Krankenhauses. Ähnlich ist es mit Flugzeugen. Mir ist noch kein Fall bekannt, wo es eine Störung wegen elektronischen Geräten gab. Und ich bezweifle, dass jeder immer brav sein Handy in den Flugzeugmodus stellt und das WLAN im Notebook ausmacht 

Die Sendeleistung ist mit 100 mW für WLAN einfach viel zu gering. Und vergleicht das mal mit den Leistungsangaben von Mikrowellen, die tatsächlich Schäden an der Technik (auf kurze Distanz) anrichten.


----------



## Iceananas (13. Mai 2012)

Über Fenstern würd ich mir auch keine Sorgen machen, ich wohne in einem Bungalow des Studentenwerk Münchens, die haben solche Metallpartikel bedampften Scheiben, die absolut Funkdicht sind (Handyempfang drinne = 0 ).


----------



## WaterShot (14. Mai 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Über Fenstern würd ich mir auch keine Sorgen machen, ich wohne in einem Bungalow des Studentenwerk Münchens, die haben solche Metallpartikel bedampften Scheiben, die absolut Funkdicht sind (Handyempfang drinne = 0 ).


 
Sowas gibts noch?


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (14. Mai 2012)

Anti-WLAN-Tapete filtert ungewollte Funkfrequenzen

PCGH ist nicht sehr schlau oder? (4 Tage nach deiner News)


----------



## Research (17. Mai 2012)

So, jetzt etwas schlauer: Metall "schluckt" die Funkwellen. Nix mit Reflektionen.


----------



## Iceananas (17. Mai 2012)

WaterShot schrieb:


> Sowas gibts noch?


 
Das Studentenwerk in München wird wegen ihrer geballten Kompetenz regelmäßig geleimt


----------

